# More Favre, hes signing



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.startribune.com/sports/vikin ... DEh7PiUs


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

He's our only chance of getting to the super bowl this year, Jackson or Rosenfels wasn't going to get that job done,i'm pretty excited about the whole deal,,,,, go Vikes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

The more I see his name the more I wonder why its pronounced farve?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice pic there


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I just ordered my Favre jersey from the Vikings website....they already have his stuff and picture all over the place.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL @ packer fans. I would hate to be you right now, cause you are in a very tough position.

Me personally, and sorry Vikes fans, I hope he has an absolutely pathetic year. I hope he gets hit so hard he can no longer question whether or not he can play. If you wan to play, F'n play. Don't dance around the issue like a fairy and have to be the center of sports tabloids. Favre has run his course w/ me. I am so sick of his BS I just want him gone. Retire, unretire, retire, unretire, retire, unretire. Gimme a break...

I wonder how many more retirements he has in him :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I wonder how many more retirements he has in him :eyeroll:


When exactly has he ever filed paperwork? As far as I know he hasn't missed a game in almost 2 decades.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yes, lets forget the waterworks during his retirement speech he put on. The fool has retired... and unretired, and retired, and unretired...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many more retirements he has in him :eyeroll:
> ...


Your'e right.....He never has sent in retirement papers.All he did was talk about it.Hell.....I talked about it for a number of years.Wasn't official until I sent a letter of retirement to the school board.

If he wants to play.....why not.The Pukers told him to get lost.You can't even compete for the starting job.their loss is Vikes gain.

Who knows how he will do.But we are going to find out. :beer: :beer:

If Favre gets it done, the Vikings will become the No. 1 story in the No. 1 sport in America. They will sell thousands of jerseys and tickets, and perhaps even raise the profile of their stadium pursuit in the Legislature.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

sodakhunter13 said:


> The more I see his name the more I wonder why its pronounced farve?


hes from the south


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Got this in an email and thought it was funny:


----------

